#ubuntu-cat 2010-11-08
<marcriera> Mira, jo netejo les iptables amb lo seguent : http://pastebin.com/J78hKqpf
 * alexm is back (gone 01:52:45)
#ubuntu-cat 2010-11-09
<cabraboja> bona nit!
<cabraboja> que hi ha algun ubuntaire amb una estona lliure? servidor té un problema, i si disposessiu de 5 minutets...
<cossier> Bones
<cabraboja> bona nit!
<cossier> Soc Ubuntaire novell
<cabraboja> ja en som dos dons!
<cabraboja> hahaha
<cossier> jejeje
<cabraboja> mira et comento, i si hi han mes usuaris que pugin donar un cop de mà quansevol ajuda és benvinguda
<cabraboja> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1612584
<cossier> digues potser puc ajudar
<cabraboja> és el fil del fòrum on explico el problema
<cossier> ho miro ara
<cabraboja> (:
<cabraboja> he provat practicament de tot, i nanai
<cossier> vaja jo tambe tinc un disc dur de 500GB i no he tingut aquest problema cap cop!!
<cabraboja> és una cosa força rara
<cossier> de quina manera ho passares alla??
<cabraboja> com?
<cossier> amb copia de seguretat
<cossier> copia i ferrar?
<cabraboja> el disc dur, el tinc fara un parell danys
<cabraboja> i sempre copiant i pegant, o creant desde allí
<cabraboja> el més curios del cas, és que no hi ha manera de veure els arxius ocults, però a propietats i a tot arreu em diu que hi han 250 gb utilitzats
<cabraboja> pero realment no mostra RES, nomes carpetes buides
<cossier> potser es va desconectar abans de que acabas de gravar-ho tot
<cossier> pel ubuntu-es parlen del utilitari foremost per recuperar dades
<cabraboja> per recuperar dades, a "malas" fent un bolcat de tot amb el testdisk, crec que podré treure tota la informació que hi tenia, pero penso que hi ha de de haver una manera de fer-ho per arreglar-ho
<cabraboja> pq si ho faic amb quansevol eina de recuperació, necesito un altre disc dur, BUIT, d'uns 700gb
<cossier> si :-(
<cabraboja> per bolcar tota la info allà, i alla quedara desordenada, amb els noms desquadrats, i amb info que vaic borrar jo, tambe la recuperara
<cossier> potser que si
<cabraboja> llavors, el q provava era de recuperar-ho d'una manera més "facil" o simple
<cossier> testdisk
<cossier> oppss tinc la consola just devora!!! jajaja
<cabraboja> (:
<cabraboja> cossier!
<cossier> sii
<cabraboja> haig de marxar, el internet se m'acaba per avui
<cossier> d'acord sort!!!!
<cabraboja> si de casualitat se t'acudis alguna info, t'agrairia que ho publiquesisi al fil del forum!
<cabraboja> gracies per tot!
<cabraboja> salut!
<cossier> D'acord m'ho mirare
<cabraboja> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1612584
<cabraboja> bonanit!
<cabraboja> i gracies!
<cossier> Bona Nit!!!
#ubuntu-cat 2010-11-10
<MetX> iep
<marteljorge> Algú sabria dir-me sobre php i mysql?
<pespin> jmartelatpapirux, el que?
<jmartelatpapirux> Doncs que necessito fer veure una taula d'una base de dades amb un codi php senzill i no ho aconsegueixo.
<jmartelatpapirux> El que vull és connectar-me al meu servidor mysql amb un usuari i una contrasenya i fer el següent:
<jmartelatpapirux> use marteljorge
<jmartelatpapirux> SELECT * FROM `Horari` WHERE 1
<jmartelatpapirux> RainCT, saps de php y sql?
<RainCT> jmartelatpapirux: sí
<RainCT> però mola més Python
<jmartelatpapirux> Necessito un script que, executat al servidor, es connecte al mysql de localhost amb un usuari i una contrassenya, i després del qual fagi:
<jmartelatpapirux> select marteljorge
<jmartelatpapirux> Uups, no.
<jmartelatpapirux> use marteljorge
<pespin> jmartelatpapirux, trobaràs manuals i howtos a patades de com fer això a google :)
<jmartelatpapirux> SELECT * FROM Horari WHERE 1;
<jmartelatpapirux> Doncs no cerco apropiadament.
<RainCT> bones pespin
<pespin> RainCT, estic mirant-me el joc de EDA :D
<jmartelatpapirux> Amb python, seria de forma similar que amb Bash?
<RainCT> jmartelatpapirux: http://es2.php.net/manual/en/function.mysql-query.php#93774
<RainCT> (la part de "set names utf8" salta-te-la)
<pespin> RainCT, per cert, per si t'interessa i no ho sabies, tens un màgnific compte svn a la FIB :P
<RainCT> pespin: puaj!
<pespin> jo el faré servir per anar pujant les coses que vagi fent de EDA
<RainCT> pespin: no tens un servidor? XD
<RainCT> fes servir bzr
<RainCT> pespin: per cert, t'acabo d'afegir a amics
<pespin> RainCT, jo quan sàpiga com fer-o i tingui alguna cosa utilitzable ho faré xD
<pespin> RainCT, paso, el meu servidor és innestable
<pespin> al menys si es cau el de la FIB els hi puc donar la tabarra a ells xD
<jmartelatpapirux> Apa, a reescriure tot el php, que tenia mal les variables i no tirava.
<jmartelatpapirux> I em mancava més d'un ;
<tsdgeos> ara es torna a dir EDA?
<RainCT> pespin: https://apocalypse-eda.jutge.org/?cmd=configuracio_equip
<RainCT> tsdgeos: si
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> no saben en que gastar el temps aquesta gent
<jmartelatpapirux> Hi ha mode de php per a emacs?
<RainCT> jmartelatpapirux: suposo
<RainCT> tsdgeos: home, està bé que facin coses així, no?
 * tsdgeos es va trobar a un profe de la fib a l'aeroport el diumenge pero es va fer el despistat
<RainCT> com a mínim hi posen motivació, no com els de PRAP..
<pespin> RainCT, passa'm el teu mail de la fib
<RainCT> pespin: siegfried-angel.gevatter@est.fib.upc.edu
<pespin> merci
<tsdgeos> joder
<tsdgeos> ja no sou numeros
<tsdgeos> quin nivelon
<jmartelatpapirux> Prefereixo el meu mail.
<jmartelatpapirux> root@marteljorge.no-ip.org
 * RainCT prefereix siegfried@gevatter.com ^^
 * jmartelatpapirux no té diners per a un domini.
<RainCT> 6€/any
<jmartelatpapirux> No m'agraden els .com
<jmartelatpapirux> Prefereixo els .net i sense domini de tres w.
<jmartelatpapirux> Uis, subdomini.
<RainCT> guai, els .net són més barats :P
<jmartelatpapirux> Als de Redmond no agrada el meu servidor.
<jmartelatpapirux> No volen rebre e-mails del meu.
<jmartelatpapirux> GG sí que els accepta.
#ubuntu-cat 2010-11-11
<khristian_> bondia gent!
#ubuntu-cat 2010-11-13
<txicha> hola
<txicha> que tal
<txicha> bones a tots
<txicha> tinc un petit dubte a veure si algú me'l pot resoldre
<epileg> digues
<txicha> he instalat googleearth a ubuntu 10.10
<txicha> funciona correctament despres d'arreglar el tema de que es tanqui sol
<txicha> però no aconsegueixo que la imatge es vegi be
<txicha> esta com pixelats gegants
<epileg> des de on ho has instaŀlat?
<txicha> que vols dir
<txicha> desde el terminal
<txicha> quan tenia el 10.04 ja em pasava
<txicha> i clar suposo que deu ser un tema de compatibilitat amb la tarja
<epileg> nop, vull dir que si ho has instaŀlat des del fitxer descarregat des de la pàgina de google earth o des de medibuntu
<txicha> aqui he troba la forma
<txicha> http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010/10/instalar-google-earth-ubuntu-1010.html
<epileg> perfecte
<txicha> però com et comentava no crec que sigui problema d'instal.lació sinó de incompatibilitat
<txicha> como ho veus?
<epileg> veig que jo tinc ubuntu 10.04 i googleearth instaŀlat des de medibuntu sense cap problema
<txicha> ja
<epileg> has provat amb googleearth-package
<epileg> ?
<txicha> aixo mateix es el qu he instal.lat
<epileg> i has creat el paquet deb?
<txicha> si
<epileg> i?
<txicha> tot seguint les instruccions de la web aquesta
<epileg> aha
<txicha> be, el programa funciona perfectament
<txicha> l'unic que pasa es aixo de la imatge
<txicha> que no es veu be
<txicha> be, es igual ja anire trastejant a veure que trobo
<epileg> a veure un moment
<epileg> tens instaŀlat ttf-dejavu, ttf-liberation i msttcorefonts ?
<txicha> ni idea
<txicha> com ho comprovo?
<txicha> es que soc novell en aixo de linux
<epileg> saps que és el synaptic?
<txicha> si
<txicha> ara ho miro
<txicha> ara ja se com es fa si
<epileg> doncs cerca-ho allí
<txicha> els dos primers si
<epileg> i l'altre?
<txicha> el tercer ni el troba com per instalar
<krls-ca> una pregunta
<krls-ca> al actualitzar m'ha sortit un error que diu
<krls-ca> 'E:Línia 60 malformada en la llista de fonts /etc/apt/sources.list (analitzant dist)'
<krls-ca> idees? diu que vagi al update-manager a informar de l'error
#ubuntu-cat 2010-11-14
<krls-ca> necessito expert en l'ubuntu :(
<pespin> krls-ca, necessites un super-ubuntaire? :P
<krls-ca> xD
<krls-ca> ho he solucionat crec
<krls-ca> si ja m'actualitza
<krls-ca> gràcies pespin de totes maneres
<krls-ca1> pespin
<krls-ca1> hi ha algun reproductor
<krls-ca1> que permeti veure pel·lícules originals?
<papapep> a veure dormilegues!!!!
<papapep> XDDD
<krls-ca1> hehe tranqui
<krls-ca1> espera que ho estic aoncseguint
<krls-ca1> xD
#ubuntu-cat 2011-11-07
<sergi_valles> ola bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2011-11-09
<Mitsurugi> ouieah
#ubuntu-cat 2011-11-12
<Netbook> hola! hi ha algú connectat que sàpiga què és el Grub?
#ubuntu-cat 2011-11-13
<matxinoa> hola a tothom
<matxinoa> algu em pot ajudar?
<matxinoa> he instalat xampp al meu ubuntu
<matxinoa> pero al iniciarlo
<matxinoa> em diu que no pot iniciar mysql
<matxinoa> i no se com fer perque s'inicii
#ubuntu-cat 2012-11-05
<andre___> hola
<andre___> estic provant d'instalar un programa d'aquells de fer albums de fotografies i no me'n surto, algu em pot donar un cop de ma?
<tsdgeos> si no dones mes dades no
<tsdgeos> quin programa?
<andre___> ei hola
<andre___> es el pixum
<andre___> m'he baixat el fitxer .tgz
<tsdgeos> i...
<andre___> i he executat en un terminal un fitxer que segons tinc entes fa la instalació en perl
<andre___> llavors m'ha baixat tot el que necesita i ha creat carpeta opt
<andre___> on a dintre hi ha els executables, pero quan provo de obrirlo no puc
<andre___> tinc intalat el xubuntu 9.10
<tsdgeos> que vol dir "no puc"
<andre___> si cliko a sobre no s'obre i si faig amb el boto dret  i executa tampoc
<andre___> no fa res
<tsdgeos> aixo on?
<andre___>  opt/pixum/album_digital
<tsdgeos> que pasa si executes aixo des de la linea de comandes?
<andre___> ho he provat i dona....
<andre___> raquel@pttil-A8Fm:/opt/Pixum/Album digital Pixum$ ./Album\ digital\ Pixum ./Album digital Pixum: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tsdgeos> la teva instalacio es de 64 bits?
<andre___> ostres diria que no
<tsdgeos> tens el paquet libstdc++6 instal·lat?
<andre___> ara ho miro
<andre___> si el tinc instalat
<tsdgeos> que et diu
<tsdgeos> uname -i
<tsdgeos> ?
<andre___> unknown
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> uname -a
<tsdgeos> ?
<andre___> raquel@pttil-A8Fm:~$ uname -a Linux pttil-A8Fm 2.6.35-32-generic #67-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 5 19:39:49 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tsdgeos> ergo 64 bits
<andre___> ostres
<tsdgeos> instal·la lib32stdc++6
<andre___> disculpa
<tsdgeos> si existeix al 9.10
<tsdgeos> espero q si
<andre___> ok ara ho provo
<tsdgeos> de fet
<tsdgeos> millor instal·la ia32-libs
<andre___> em vaig baixar de ubuntu.cat la imatge de xubuntu em sembla recordar que no vaig triar la de 64
<andre___> pot ser?
<tsdgeos> no se
<andre___> val ja he instalat el paquet
<tsdgeos> prova un altre cop des de la consola
<andre___> ok
<andre___> raquel@pttil-A8Fm:/opt/Pixum/Album digital Pixum$ ./Album\ digital\ Pixum ./Album digital Pixum: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<andre___> busco paquet?
<tsdgeos> sep
<tsdgeos> saps com fer-ho?
<andre___> utilitzo el synaptic?
<tsdgeos> potser :D
<tsdgeos> jo utilitzo apt-file
<andre___> pel synaptic no el trobo
<tsdgeos> pero no he surt que hi hagi versio de 32 bits de libX11.so.6 (el meu sistema es tambe de 64 bits)
<tsdgeos> o sigui q es una mica final del cami
<andre___> uix...
<andre___> aixi no el puc fer funcionar amb 64?
<tsdgeos> aixi de forma trivial jo diria q no
<tsdgeos> pots mirar si aquesta gent te un binari de 64 bits
<tsdgeos> o dir-lis que en facin un
<andre___> :D
<tsdgeos> o instal·larte una maquina virtual de 32 bits (per no haver de reinstalar el sistema)
<tsdgeos> de fet fer-ne un de 64 bits son 5 minuts
<tsdgeos> nomes cal recompilar (si el teu codi no es una merda, que tot pot ser)
<tsdgeos> entenc que es privatiu i no hi ha el codi enlloc, no?
<andre___> ui no se
<andre___> tot aixo ja em sobre passa :/
<andre___> em sembla que provare d'intalar la 32
<andre___> fa pocs dies que he fet intalació i encara no tinc gaire res
<tsdgeos> es una opcio
<tsdgeos> pero vamos
<tsdgeos> si reinstales
<tsdgeos> no instalis 9.10
<tsdgeos> q es veeeeeeeeeela
<tsdgeos> instal·la 12.04 o 12.04
<andre___> ok
<tsdgeos> er
<tsdgeos> 12.04 o 12.10
<andre___> gracies pel temps i els consells
<tsdgeos> dres
<jordisayol> tsdgeos: +1
#ubuntu-cat 2012-11-06
<Fernando_> algú em pot dir què he de fer per baixar-me l'ubuntu 12-10?
<jordisayol> http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<lompaaaa> alexm?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-11-07
<Atenas24> hola
<Parufito> per si us pot interessar he començat els fòrums www.raspberry.cat :P bàsicament blog i fòrums al respecte de Raspberry Pi  en català
#ubuntu-cat 2012-11-08
<Fernando_> algú pot explicar-me què he de fer per descarregar-me l'ubuntu 12-10?
<tsdgeos> saber usar un $buscador_d_internet
<tsdgeos> ...
<jordisayol> tsdgeos: ?
<tsdgeos> jordisayol: res, era un pensament en alt a la pregunta del Fernando_
<jordisayol> tsdgeos: d'acord :-) ahir ja va fer la mateixa...
#ubuntu-cat 2012-11-09
<tsdgeos> RainCT: pingie
<RainCT> tsdgeos: iep
<tsdgeos> RainCT: saps quina es la diferencia entre un gvariant tuple i un array? pq tots dos "poden tenir coses dintre", entenc q "la unica diferencia" es que el tuple el numero de coses es fixe en creacio i l'array en pots afegir segons la marxa
<RainCT> tsdgeos: sep, i l'array es homogeni si ho recordo bé
<tsdgeos> sep
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> tx
<RainCT> de res :)
<tsdgeos> es una mica lio quan has de fer mapping de glib a Qt quan el gvariant i el qvariant no tenen els mateixos conceptes
<tsdgeos> o sigui que acabo ficant tuples i arrays al mateix lloc
<RainCT> tsdgeos: Qt no te llibreria per a D-Bus?
<tsdgeos> RainCT: si, pero dee-qt no la fa servir, no em preguntis pq
#ubuntu-cat 2012-11-10
<edu> com posu ubuntu en catala? el tinc en ingles
#ubuntu-cat 2012-11-11
<alex_____> hola?
<alex_____> hi ha algú?
<jordisayol> alex_____: jo
<alex_____> hola
<alex_____> a veure si pots donar-me un cop de mà
<alex_____> m'he instal·lat la versió 12.10
<alex_____> pensant-me q el problema q tinc amb el centre de programari s'arreglaria
<alex_____> però n ha servit de res
<jordisayol> jo encara nop
<alex_____> se'm segueix penjant
<alex_____> cap idea?
<alex_____> hola?
<jordisayol> nop, jo no he instaŀlat encara la 12.10
<jordisayol> que li passa al centre de programari?
<alex_____> que se'm bloqueja l'ordinador
<alex_____> quan miro d'obrir-lo
<jordisayol> i si l'obres des d'un terminal, que hi posa?
<alex_____> què hi he de posar al terminal?
<jordisayol> $ software-center
<alex_____> diu que hi ha un error del proxy
#ubuntu-cat 2013-11-04
<MonoN> ?
#ubuntu-cat 2013-11-09
<giorgiograppa> salutacions a tot el món mundial des de la ubuntu festa de Flix!
<sergimateo> Bon dia des de Flix!
<sergimateo>  Comencem la sessió de traducció a la sala Install
<giorgiograppa> bon dia, però fresquet...
<giorgiograppa> comencem amb les instal·lacions: tres màquines amb uefi antipingüins: passa'm el martell, sergimateo
<sergimateo> M'he deixat el martell a casa...tinc una destral a la motxilla si et va bé
<giorgiograppa> sergimateo: jo volia el martell de thor, però, en fi, si no hi ha res més...
<sergimateo> també tinc la espasa de Damocles
<giorgiograppa> si tens l'espasa del rei en Jaume, tmb
<giorgiograppa> tabmé em farà profit...,
<giorgiograppa> desfragmentant un ruindous (i buscant l'aigua beneïda per exorcissar-lo)
#ubuntu-cat 2013-11-10
<tiatula> Bona nit. hi ha algú?
<mvdan> Hola tiatula
<tiatula> Hola mvdan. Tinc un problema amb una instal.lació d'Ubuntun.
<tiatula> He probat varies versions pero cap em detecta els components de la placa mare. Ni la tarja de sò, ni la tarja de red, etc...
<mvdan> Ordinador nou o antic?
<tiatula> Nou.
<tiatula> Placa Gigabyte.
<tiatula> AMD.
<tiatula> Si instal.lo desde el CD no hem detecta el ratoli.
<tiatula> i clar no puc fer les particions, etc...
<mvdan> Quina versió estàs provant?
<tiatula> L'haig d'intal.lar amb el wubi.
<tiatula> He probat la 10.40, que es la que fem servir a  l'institut i despres he probat la versio 12.
<mvdan> 10.04 és massa antiga
<mvdan> Prova la 13.10
<tiatula> desde la pagina ubuntu.cat no la puc descarregà, no funciona el link. Saps un altre lloc per descarregar-la?
<tiatula> perdó....He vist una altre secció per descarregar-la. Me la estic baixant a veure que tal.
<mvdan> Per si tampoc et va bé: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<tiatula> Moltes gràcies mvdan. Hem quedo amb la teva que veig que es una versió mes nova.
<tiatula> En teoria hauria de reconeixer els meus components, no? El que tambè me he fixat es que en la versió 12 no trobaba la seccion de instalar nous drivers. Pot ser?
<tiatula> per instal.lar controladors adicionals.
<mvdan> Fa anys que no utilitzo ubuntu, no sé si encara hi ha una secció per instal·lar controladors
<mvdan> Però linux no hauria de tenir problema amb cap placa base, ratolins ni res
<tiatula> ok. Hem recomanes un altre versió de Linux, o ubuntu funciona bè? Porto massa anys amb Windows i voldria trobar una alternativa.
<mvdan> Ubuntu, Fedora, Mint,... hi ha moltes que van bé per gent nova
<tiatula> ok, probaré primer Ubuntu a veure com va.
<tiatula> Moltes gracies de nou mvdan per ajudar-m'he.
<mvdan> Cap problema.
<tiatula> fins una altre.
#ubuntu-cat 2014-11-03
 * alexm sopant
<martina__> bon vespre i bon profit!
<josepgallart> bon vespre
 * wagafo ja ha acabat
<wagafo> Em temo que el rafael_carreras no se'n recorda de la reunió d'avui, en ser un dia no habitual
<alexm> ara miro de recordar-li
<rafael_carreras> hola
<wagafo> Bona nit
<rafael_carreras> no recordava la reunió :-P
<wagafo> Em sol passar
<rafael_carreras> de feines pendents, només recordo que s'han d'imprimir les acreditaditacions
<rafael_carreras> martina_: ten'n pots encarregar?
<martina__> si, quantes necessitem?
<rafael_carreras> per si de cas, cent
<martina__> ok!
<rafael_carreras> no se sap mai quanta gent vindrà
<rafael_carreras> i se suposa que a Barcelona vindrà molta gent
<wagafo> De moment hi ha 15 inscrits
<rafael_carreras> ups, doncs potser no en caldran cent. :-)
<wagafo> Sempre hi ha alguna inscripció més sobre el final, i gent que ve sense inscriure's, però no crec que siguem 100
<martina__> bueno, faig 50 o 60
<rafael_carreras> això mateix
<martina__> si fan falta mes, les imprimim el mateix dia
<rafael_carreras> també
<wagafo> Per al dinar de moment hi ha 7 inscrits
<rafael_carreras> l'aaltre dia em vaig passar pel teb per mirar els espais un altre cop
<rafael_carreras> i la martina_ i jo ens vam posar d'acord d'on es faria cada activitat
<rafael_carreras> pel dinar, el normal és que siguem uns 25, però a aquest pas...
<martina__> local per dinar no serà gran problema al raval :)
<wagafo> Si de cas martina__ et passo el total d'inscrits al dinar dijous o així
<rafael_carreras> no :-)
<martina__> perfecte! llavors faré la reserva
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: sí, i també el total d'inscrits
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: pels tallers, el límit hauria de ser de 10 o 12 persones
<wagafo> De moment per als tallers hi ha 5, 3 i 2 inscrits, així que anem bé
<wagafo> El Binefar serà l'estrella d'aquesta festa...
<martina__> l'altre tallerista de Arduino serà segurament en Xavier Pi, presentarà un projecte d'hort urbà amb Arduino amb placa solar ... demà us ho podré confirmar!
<rafael_carreras> és un crac
<rafael_carreras> molt bé!
<wagafo> Ens hem de recordar de portar memòries usb amb les imatges per instal·lar
<martina__> la presentació d'Ubuntu Òmnia farà la Núria Alonso (es podria canviar al programa?)
<rafael_carreras> martina_: sí, és clar
<rafael_carreras> un altre dia parlarem de per què hi ha més Arduino que Ubuntu :-)
<martina__> buena pregunta ...
<martina__> a que hora voleu quedar al Teb?
<rafael_carreras> hauríem de quedar a les 9:30 h
<martina__> jo hi seré cap a les 9:00
<martina__> hi haurà companys del Teb també tot el dia
<rafael_carreras> doncs arribaré poc després
<wagafo> alexm encara ens llegeix? Com està el mirall?
<alexm> sí, perdoneu... ja fa estona que estic escoltant
<alexm> la setmana vinent torno a posar al dia el mirall
<rafael_carreras> perfecte
<wagafo> Doncs muntem el mirall quan arribem
<wagafo> Tenim alguna cosa per al sorteig final?
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: sí, ja tinc el pack de canonical
<alexm> el que jo no tindré segurament són prou cables ethernet per a tothom
<alexm> en teniu al TEB?
<rafael_carreras> hi ha alguna samarreta i bolis i tal
<alexm> jo duré el servidoret, el disc dels miralls i un switch petitet de 8 ports
<rafael_carreras> vaja, que per al sorteig, hi ha samarretes (i poques)
<wagafo> El tema de tenir les imatges d'instal·lació al mirall encara no el controlem, no alexm?
<martina__> cap problema, tenim cables ethernet
<alexm> wagafo: no encara, no puc prometre res, però si no tenim clients el dia de la festa, puc dedicar-hi temps
<wagafo> perfecte! potser també porto un altre disc per veure si podem duplicar el mirall
<wagafo> He de marxar nois, penso que tenim tot força lligat!
<wagafo> Nois i noies, vull dir
<rafael_carreras> jo crec que ja estem, oi?
<wagafo> per la meva part sí
<martina__> per part del Teb tb
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, doncs ens anirem veient allà a partir de les 9:00 h :-)
<rafael_carreras> fins llavors
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<martina__> qualsevol altre cosa per mail
<wagafo> bona nit a tothom!
<martina__> i bona nit
<josepgallart> bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> ############################################################
<alexm> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2014-11-05
<Lupin> hola...
<Lupin> alguien me podria a Ayudar con el Amule...
#ubuntu-cat 2015-11-04
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> ###################################################################
<josepgallart> Bona nit
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tithom
<rafael_carreras> tothom
<rafael_carreras> un moment que cerco l'ordre del dia :-P
<rafael_carreras> Preparació de la festa, últims retocs
<rafael_carreras> a la Volcànica d'Olot el 28 de novembre, loco-directory, cartell, formulari.
<rafael_carreras> sí, s'ha d'apuntar la festa al loco-directory, algun voluntari?
<rafael_carreras> jo ho feia abans, però no em funciona el compte allà i no m'ho han solucionat
<josepgallart> jo no ser pas com sa de fer
<AniolM> Jo no ho he fet mai.
<aniolgarcia> Jo tampoc
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: em sembla que ho vas fer tu l'últim cop
<josepgallart> =-O
<josepgallart> be dons em tindras que fer memoria
<AniolM> Es fa des d'aquí? http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu.cat/events/
<rafael_carreras> als altres: és prou fàcil, s'hi entra amb el compte de Launchpad
<rafael_carreras> AniolM: exacte
<AniolM> Doncs ja que hi sóc l'afegeixo, a veure si me'n surto
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, AniolM
<rafael_carreras> ara parlem del cartell
<rafael_carreras> tradicionalment, el feia el Sergi, li demanem un altre cop?
<josepgallart> quan mes gent implicada millor
<rafael_carreras> doncs l'hi diré
<josepgallart> si no pot mo dius i el puc fer jo
<rafael_carreras> i les acreditacions? en farem aquest cop?
<AniolM> 27 de novembre o 28?
<aniolgarcia> 28 no?
<josepgallart> 28
<AniolM> Ep sí
<AniolM> Lapsus, el 27 és divendres.
<josepgallart> aqui la info.https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/WilyWerewolf
<AniolM> Ok
<AniolM> josepgallart, l'últim cop el vas crear tu
<josepgallart> no o recordava
<josepgallart> :-/
<rafael_carreras> creieu que val la pena que seguim fent acreditacions com fins ara?
<josepgallart> no o ser
<josepgallart> potser no
<rafael_carreras> ho dic perquè ens treu temps per ajudar amb instal·lacions, per exemple
<josepgallart> es cert i som molt poquets
<rafael_carreras> podem provar a no fer-les aquest ciop i veure si la gen t es queixa
<josepgallart> +1
<rafael_carreras> ara només queda el formulari d'inscripció
<rafael_carreras> que farà el wagafo com sempre
<rafael_carreras> tnim un parell de llocs buits a la graella, però no cal que ho posem al formulari
<AniolM> Afegit: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu.cat/3250-festa-wily-werewolf-ubuntu-1510/
<rafael_carreras> gràcies AniolM, ha quedat molt bé
<AniolM> He fet copiar i enganxar de l'últim hehehe
<rafael_carreras> ja he demanat el Conference Pack habitual
<rafael_carreras> suposo que arribarà la setmana vinent
<josepgallart> es aquell que inclou quatre telèfons i dos portàtils ?
<josepgallart> :P
<rafael_carreras> hehe, no
<josepgallart> :'(
<aniolgarcia> Seria tot un detall per part de canonical
<aniolgarcia> ;)
<AniolM> I... Què inclou el pack?
<rafael_carreras> un parell de samarretes, bolis, enganxines i xapes, crec
<AniolM> D'acord!
<rafael_carreras> hi ha alguna cosa més que haguem de parlar?
<rafael_carreras> de la festa, vull dir
<aniolgarcia> bé, jo m'ofereixo, tal com a l'última festa, per ajudar en tot allò que calgui
<AniolM> Jo també
<josepgallart> jo tambe
<AniolM> Suposo que ser per allà a les 9, o abans?
<rafael_carreras> ui no, que no crec que ens obrin abans
<rafael_carreras> per cert, ho hauré de prenguntar
<josepgallart> i tambe caldra info sobre on dinar
<rafael_carreras> també
<aniolgarcia> Sí, això és important hehe
<rafael_carreras> i ens cal un voluntari per la xerrada inicial
<josepgallart> jo portare usbs amb les ISO
<AniolM> Jo en puc portar un parell de cremats també
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, josepgallart
<josepgallart> que cal explicar a la xerrada?
<AniolM> Per dinar un tuper i avall!
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: el de sempre
<josepgallart> dons ja o fare jo
<rafael_carreras> molt bé!
<rafael_carreras> serà de mitja hora només, segons diu la graella
<AniolM> Jo tinc un petit dubte: les xerrades han de ser molt centrades en Ubuntu o poden ser més generals?
<rafael_carreras> comencem a les 10:15, asiíq eue podem quedar a les 9:30 h a la porta
<AniolM> D'acord
<aniolgarcia> Perfecte
<rafael_carreras> AniolM: la idea és que tinguin a veure amb ubuntu, encara que sigui de passada
<rafael_carreras> per què ho diu?
<rafael_carreras> dius
<AniolM> D'acord, merci. Per si se me n'acudís alguna ;)
<wagafo> Bones, disculpes, se m'ha fet tard. Llegiré el registre
<josepgallart> ubuntu o totes les seves derivades
<AniolM> Hola!
<AniolM> D'acord, ho tindré en ment. Si tinc alguna idea t'ho dic rafael_carreras
<wagafo> He de fer el formulari per a la festa?
<AniolM> Per dalt s'ha dit que sí
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: sí :)
<wagafo> D'acord, ja et demanaré les dades per a dinar si n'hi ha
<wagafo> Una cosa que necessitarem és un router, per si podem muntar el mirall per a les install
<wagafo> Algú en té?
<AniolM> Jo en puc portar un
<AniolM> Un mikrotik RB750 va bé?
<wagafo> No tinc ni idea, és un d'aquells que simplement reben xarxa i distribueixen, totes connexions Ethernet
<AniolM> Es pot configurar així, sí
<wagafo> Li preguntaré a l'Àlex exactament què necessitem, però em sembla que és això
<AniolM> Té 5 ports Fastethernet
<AniolM> Sense wireless i el 1r ha de ser per WAN
<wagafo> El de WAN també és Ethernet?
<AniolM> Sí
<AniolM> http://routerboard.com/RB750
<wagafo> Doncs deu ser això, però si ve molta gent a instal·lar 5 connexions poden quedar-se curtes.
<AniolM> Un Switch
<wagafo> Sí, em sembla que és això
<AniolM> Crec que en tinc un
<AniolM> Un moment
<AniolM> Sí, tinc un Switch de 8 ports i algun AP, voleu que els porti per posar wi-fi?
<Radu_> Hola a tots!
<AniolM> Hola!
<wagafo> Hola Radu_
<josepgallart> Hola radu!
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<wagafo> Suposo que wifi no farà falta, ja en tindran, i amb el mirall tampoc la necessitem per a l'install
<wagafo> El switch de 8 ports és el que necessitem
<AniolM> Ok, doncs el porto
<AniolM> Tinc un Catalyst, però ja és passar-se :P
<wagafo> A més d'alguns quants cables de xarxa, però potser ens puguin donar allà
<AniolM> També en tinc molts, i cap a 200m per crimpar
<wagafo> Més de vuit no necessitem, no tenim més ports...
<wagafo> I si tenim 8 persones instal·lant ja seria un lux
<wagafo> luxe
<AniolM> Si creieu que ve més gent puc portar dos switchos
<AniolM> En tinc un funcionant, però per un dia el puc desconnectar
<wagafo> No crec que en vingui tanta
<AniolM> D'acord, són 7 + 3 ports
<wagafo> Jo crec que amb això en tindrem prou
<AniolM> Per tant portaré 13 cables (connexions intermitges i possible problema)
<wagafo> D'acord
<AniolM> Espero trobar-ne prous. Si algú més en pot portar sisplau
<wagafo> Jo un parell en tinc
<AniolM> Ok
<aniolgarcia> Jo en tinc alguns també
<josepgallart> i jo
<wagafo> Doncs ens recordem mútuament per la llista de tot això
<AniolM> Ok
<AniolM> Jo m'ho he apuntat
<aniolgarcia> Perfecte
<josepgallart> Radu necesites alguna cosa per la xerrada, tot apunt?
<microstudi> microstudi
<wagafo> Heu solucionat el tema de l'ubuntu LOCO, qui inscriu la festa allà
<Radu_> Jo vindré amb el portàtil, suposo que hi haurá algún projecto?
<josepgallart> si
<rafael_carreras> Radu_: sí clar
<Radu_> d'acord
<AniolM> wagafo: L'he afegit jo, solucionat :)
<josepgallart> jo portare el Meizu amb ubuntu per si et pot fer servei
<AniolM> Jo també portaré el portàtil
<josepgallart> encare que sigui nomes per que la gent el pugui provar
<Radu_> Grácies Josep
<Radu_> M'agradaria demanar l'inscripció a l'equip
<rafael_carreras> Radu_: doncs em sembla molt bé
<wagafo> Més que benvingut Radu_
<rafael_carreras> a la propera reunió et posaré a l'ordre del dia
<josepgallart> ole,ole !!!
<Radu_> Grácies
<wagafo> S'ha de seguir el procediment formal d'aprovar-lo en una reunió
<Radu_> D'acord Rafael
<wagafo> Nois, he arribat tard i he de marxar aviat 8-(
<wagafo> Si hi ha alguna cosa més ho comentem a la llista
<rafael_carreras> d'acord
<AniolM> Molt bé! Bona nit :)
<wagafo> Bona nit a tothom i totdona
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit, wagafo!
<rafael_carreras> jo també ho hauria de deixar, que em cauen els ulls
<AniolM> Sí, ja està tot dit, oi?
<josepgallart> bona nit!!
<rafael_carreras> sí, ja estem
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<Radu_> Bona nit a tots
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!!!
<rafael_carreras> ###############################################################
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2016-11-07
<WqUvaqbUTnF> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/23561, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
#ubuntu-cat 2018-11-05
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> el dissabte tenim reserva per 9 per sones a dinar aqui: https://goo.gl/maps/B28Zp18h3s32
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> si som mes fins dijous puc actualitzar la reserva
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Tanquem les inscripcions al dinar o admetem més aquesta setmana?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> dijous es tanca
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> D'acord
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> vagi bé la festa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> no podré venir :(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Ànims!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> No patisques, Sisco, que et farem una acurada crònica gastronòmica 😜😜😜😜
#ubuntu-cat 2018-11-06
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @josepgallart Dos més a dinar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ok 11 a dinar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Jo tampoc podré venir a la festa :(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Mecatxis!
#ubuntu-cat 2018-11-07
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Corrección ortogràfica
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Per a la reunió
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Correcció volia dir...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Ostres, doncs sí
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Diria que amb la nova gramàtica també és correcte, però ja ho canvoaré
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Per a verbs sí, però per a substantius em sembla que no, a veure què diuen els experts
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Quin és el dubte gramatical?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> La preposició "per a". Al barceloní, se sol ometre "a", "falta 1 hora per la reunió", però crec que és incorrecte, "falta 1 hora per a la reunió".
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ah, és un dubte del "per" i el "per a"... … Resposta curta: no discutiu i feu el que us semble més natural. … Resposta mitjana: feu-ho a la valenciana, és a dir, empreu "per a" per a indicar finalitat, objectiu, i empreu "per" per indicar causa (tothom us entendrà i sembla que era la forma clàssica, segle XV). … Resposta completa: els
<ubuntaires_teleg>  gramàtics no s'hi posen d'acord (hi ha molts i molt extensos tractats sobre aquest tema, tones i tones de paper que només serveixen d'esmorzar per als peixets de plata...) i la Secció Filologica de l'IEC no s'atreveix a dir-hi ni blanc ni negre. … I, sobretot, no us preocupeu: feu el que feu, a Virgili7 no li semblarà correcte.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Aclarit, gràcies
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> De moment ho canvio a upstream, quan tingui més temps ja ho aplicaré.
<AniolM_> Bona nit!
<rafael__> bon vespre
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
<rafael__> avui celebrem la 200a reunió ubuntaire
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Bona nit! Reunits? Anem. Vull dir, amén.
<rafael__> felicititats a tothom
<wagafo> 200 són moltes reunions
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Podem aplaudir?
<rafael__> sí, aplaudiu
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> 👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏
<AniolM_> L'ocasió ho mereix
<AniolM_> :clap
 * wagafo aplaudeix
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Tens raó, Aniol, vaig a obrir la ratafia.
<rafael__> ara parlem dels últims detalls de la festa de dissabte
<wagafo> Endavant
<rafael__> ahir em van trucar del lloc on anem perquè els donés el cartell de la festa
<rafael__> suposo que avui n'hauran fet difusió
<wagafo> Tenim bona connexió? TInc desconfigurat el mirall, així que porteu usb arrencables per si hi ha instal·lacions
<rafael__> sí, crec que la connexió és acceptable
<wagafo> D'acord
<rafael__> la van millorar l'any passat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ja tinc usbs apunt
<rafael__> ferpecte
<wagafo> Perfecte josepgallart
<aniolgarcia> Intentaré portar-ne un parell, també
<rafael__> com que la primera xerrada és a les 10:15, crec que és prudent que alguns hi anem a les 9:55 a veure si ens obren
<wagafo> Hem de fer el cafè de rigor abans de començar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ops! I la convocatòria del cafè?
<wagafo> Intendència!!! el cafè...
<rafael__> sí, quedem a les 9:30 a un bar al mateix carrer de l'estudiant, més amunt, crec recordar que el cafè era bo
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> OK, 9.30.
<wagafo> D'acord
<aniolgarcia> D'acord
<rafael__> ehem, alguna cosa més?
<wagafo> Per aquí res
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Com va la inscripció a la festa?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Demoment som 11 a dinar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> I assistents a les xarrades?
<wagafo> 16 en total anotats
<AniolM_> Ara ho miro
<wagafo> Però sempre ve gent que no s'ha anotat, especialment quan es fa a Barcelona
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Sip.
<wagafo> I si no, estarem en família
<AniolM_> A la que més, 11
<AniolM_> A la que menys, 7
<rafael__> quedem entesos, total, tenim moooolta experiència en això de les festes i solen sortir bé :-)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> ✌️
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> 🖖
<rafael__> doncs vinga, bona nit i ens veiem dissabte amb els cafès
<wagafo> VInga, fins dissabte!
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bona nit!!
<aniolgarcia> Ens veiem dissabte, bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Fins dissabte!
<AniolM_> Bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2018-11-08
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Un més a dinar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Ok 12 persones i truco per tencaro
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Fet !! Reservada taula per 12 px el dissabte a les 2h
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Una dotzena, està molt bé.
#ubuntu-cat 2018-11-10
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bon dia, algu a arivat? On sou?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Estic a uns deu minuts (si no em per). I tu? Ja hi ets?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ubuntaires! Ja sóc aquí! … On dieu que queda el bar?...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Som a un bar del carrer Alella
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Que vagi molt bé la jornada!!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Cafè! De dos en dos...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Prens cafè de dos en dos o té aquest nom?   😂😂
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, els pren de dos en dos
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Tot apunt
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> De dos en dos! Sempre són millors dos cafès curts que un de llarg 😁😁😁😁😁
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Sou uns cracs, com sempre
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> A veure, a veure com està el menú: aquest serà el punt clau, la xerrada més important del dia 😁😁😁😁
#ubuntu-cat 2018-11-11
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://goo.gl/images/qe4AJf
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Les fotos d'ahir:  … https://flic.kr/s/aHsmvuWSBN
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Guapes! Molt guapes, les fotos!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Molt!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> A més amb gent de nivell
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> El nivell gastronòmic també va ser considerablement alt... 😇😇😇😇😇
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Bé, que no decaiga
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> "Ubuntaires: Catalan Ubuntu LoCo Team & Gastronomical Group"
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Necessitem dones
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> També, també.
#ubuntu-cat 2019-11-06
<giorgiograppa> bona nit, companys!
<josepgallart> bona nit!!
<giorgiograppa> uoooooo! funciona!
<giorgiograppa> (estava avorrit i m'he posat a xatejar des d'Emacs...)
<josepgallart> :)
<giorgiograppa> @josepgallart que dolent que és això d'avorrir-se :-D
<giorgiograppa> Iep! Comencem o què? Va o me gite! (No teníem reunió?)
<aniolgarcia> Hola!
<giorgiograppa> hola, @aniolgarcia!
<aniolgarcia> Sembla que el pont amb el telegram no funciona
<josepgallart> si es aixi
<giorgiograppa> mecatxis.
<amarti> Bon vespre
<rcarreras> bé, per aquí sí, suposo
<wagafo> Acabo d'enxegar el pont
<wagafo> Sembla que no estava funcionant
<josepgallart> ara si!!
<aniolgarcia> Perfecte, ara sí!
<giorgiograppa> quins arquitectes més polits que tenim...
<amarti> Potser vam deixar-nos alguna cosa quan vam actualitzar la màquina a Buster
<wagafo> Teniem un script per re-enxegarlo si queia, oi?
<wagafo> Crec que ho teníem al cron, però no recordo gaire
<amarti> Ja no
<amarti> Ara és un servei del systemd
<rcarreras> ai, ha dit systemd!
<giorgiograppa> xupito?
<amarti> :-)
<wagafo> Potser ja ho teniem al systemd, em sona
<amarti> @wagafo pots reiniciar el servei amb el teu usuari? Si no és així m'ho miraré
<wagafo> Sí, ha ho he fet
<wagafo> ja ho he fet
<amarti> Perfecte
<rcarreras> bé, el primer punt és el de la no-festa de l'Alguer
<rcarreras> perquè segueixen sense donar senyals de vida
<josepgallart> el contacte per la festa de l'Alguer no respon, potser o tidrem que deixar correr
<rcarreras> em temo que sí
<wagafo> Anem a València que es menja bé
<rcarreras> això anava a dir :-)
<giorgiograppa> @wagafo estàs agafant-me el meu paper de golafre oficial...
<rcarreras> no cal patir per res
<rcarreras> el segon punt és la graella de la festa Eoan
<rcarreras> a Caldes
<amarti> Quin dia era? 🙃
<giorgiograppa> 16?
<rcarreras> sí, el 16
<wagafo> Correcte, el 16
<amarti> No crec pas que pugui...
<josepgallart> es probable que de 17 h a 18 h tinguem una activitat de comunicacions segures pero encare no esta confirmat
<rcarreras> bé, no sé si cal omplir tots els forats, sempre trobem coses a fer i fins i tot de vegades improvisem xerrades
<josepgallart> sap greu pero man fallat moltes opcions
<rcarreras> no passa res
<rcarreras> tant de bo surti la de les comunicacions segures
<rcarreras> però sinó, ens espabilarem
<rcarreras> a quina hora quedem per fer el cafè?
<giorgiograppa> @rcarreras això, això!
<rcarreras> hi ha cafeteria a prop?
<josepgallart> si varies
<rcarreras> quan hi ha més d'una, al final no ens trobem tots :-)
<perem> perdoneu, hi ha alguna zona de pàrquing al lloc de la festa?
<josepgallart> Cal sisku https://goo.gl/maps/KA4gYktMTVgmNHeL6
<josepgallart> pels voltans trovareu aparcament
<josepgallart> bar esmorsa, Cal sisku Carrer de Lleida, 48, 08140 Caldes de Montbui, Barcelona
<perem> gracies!
<rcarreras> molt bé, doncs al sisku aquest a les 9:00 per fer el cafè i anar a preparar coses a les 9:30, d'acord?
<josepgallart> el divendres tinc reunio amb el director del institut per tancar detalls si algu vol venir, esteu convidats
<wagafo> Si vingués el Sico podria esmorzar al Sisku
<josepgallart> si es un bon lloc per esmursar
<rcarreras> josepgallart: a quina hora heu quedat?
<josepgallart> no em concretat la hora, pensave  ales 5h pero dema li envire un misatge
<rcarreras> vaig liat, però ja t'avisaré si puc venir
<josepgallart> ok
<rcarreras> alguna cosa més de la festa?
<josepgallart> no sem acut res mes
<josepgallart> tots eu vist la samarreta?
<perem> jo no :-(
<wagafo> Molt maca, reserveu algunes pels que no podem vindre
<josepgallart> le penjat al telegram
<perem> buffff jo no arribo a aquestes "tecnologies" ja la veure a la festa....
<rcarreras> encara no m'ha arribat el paquet de Canonical, espero que arribi a temps.
<josepgallart> tindrem una tauleta amb android per el sorteig
<rcarreras> bé, el tercer punt és la no-jam de l'Arboç
<giorgiograppa> Tema No-Jam de L'Arboç, dissabte 9. Vindrà algú, a més del @rcarreras i jo?
<wagafo> Una altra a la que no puc vindre, lamentablement
<aniolgarcia> Jo aquest no podré ser-hi, em sap greu... La facultat m'ha mogut les dates dels exàmens i ara els tinc entre aquesta setmana i la vinent, així que al cap de setmana em toca estudiar
<aniolgarcia> (i molt)
<giorgiograppa> no us veig gaire animats...
<rcarreras> bé, si em surten el càlculs, només hi anem el giorgio i jo :-(
<rcarreras> hi ha algú més?
<giorgiograppa> doncs... no sé jo; si només en som dos...
<perem> una pregunta de principiant.... que es un No-Jam?
<rcarreras> clar, et tinc molt vist :-)
<rcarreras> perem: és una trobada de treball
<giorgiograppa> @perem una reunió de treball; en general, ens dediquem a traduir Ubuntu al català.
<rcarreras> on fem feines de la pàgina web, traduccions, etc
<wagafo> No-Jam: excusa del giorgiograppa per anar a dinar
<giorgiograppa> no necessite excusa, @wagafo, dine tots els dies :D
<perem> es a dir una trobada d'experts, no?
<giorgiograppa> home, experts, experts... trobada gastronòmica ubuntaire, més bé .
<rcarreras> no exactament, per traduir no cal ser expert
<giorgiograppa> (sí: alguns són experts --no com jo...)
<rcarreras> bé, doncs aquesta la canceŀlem, que no hi ha quòrum.
<rcarreras> per les properes, a veure com ho fem
<giorgiograppa> cancel·lada queda; llàstima.
<rcarreras> i a veure si hi ha més sort
<perem> a mi ja em "van fer fora" de Softcatalà fa uns quants anys així que  millor no tornar a fotre la pota
<rcarreras> vaja
<rcarreras> apart de traduir, hi ha molta més feina, per això no cal patir
<perem> jajajaja, no ho dubto!
<rcarreras> si vols estudiar com funciona posar punts a un mapa d'OpenStreetMap, és una feina que ens queda per fer.
<rcarreras> no deu ser simple però segur que es pot fer
<wagafo> A veure si em puc posar quen m'alliberi de feina, cap a mig desembre o així
<perem> però porto quatre setmanes barallant-me amb PHP-7 així que poca ajuda puc oferir
<perem> en OpenStreetMap he fet alguna petita modificació reletiva al meu poble i al meu barri, un detallet
<wagafo> php és dels pitjors llenguatges per programar, una tortura per a mi
<wagafo> Una altra feina que tenim és actualitzar la web del Drupal 7 al Drupal 8
<perem> rcarreras que vols dir amb posar punts a un mapa?
<wagafo> S'ha de substiuir els mapes de Google que tenim a la web per Openstreetmap. Google ara demana una targeta de crèdit per fer servir els seus mapes
<rcarreras> volem posar en un mapa tots els llocs on hem fet una festa, no sé si amb una capa o amb què, no és que hagi de sortir a l'OSM
<wagafo> En realitat es fa amb un mòdul del Drupal, així que no sols és un tema de treballar amb l'Openstreetmap
<perem> val, ja ho entenc.... lo de Google ja ho sabia....
<rcarreras> ah, no en tenia ni idea
<wagafo> A més de les festes també teníem un mapa de localització d'ubuntaires, que també ha deixat de funcionar
<rcarreras> desgooglitzem-nos!
<rcarreras> alguna cosa més?
<wagafo> Res per aquí
<amarti> Res a dir
<giorgiograppa> res
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<josepgallart> Bona nit1
<rcarreras> bona nit
<giorgiograppa> bona nit i ens veiem a Caldes!
<perem> bona nit....
<amarti> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <MrAniol> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Prova del pont
<sisco[m]> > Si vingués el Sico podria esmorzar al Sisku
<sisco[m]> XDDDD
